# Ati tool crashing?



## fatlip180 (Nov 12, 2005)

*ATi tool crashing + have i been ripped off?*

hi there - i have a bought myself a new x800gto a connect 3d version and i am trying to find the max core using ati tool.  However, it keeps crashing my system.  When it restarts and i open ati tool again. it says it crashed at someting like 576.00 on the core.  What am i doin wrong? 

Also, i have one of the cards that should turn into an x850, can some one help me step by step with what i should be doing?

Another thing is this.  If i find my max core, max mem.  Is this safe with the normal gpus fan, or should i not run them at the max with out additional cooling?

Thanks for anybodys help.

My system is:
amd64 3500+ venice core
1gb corsair mem
200gb west digital hdd
256mb conect 3d x800gto
xp pro sp2

oh and an aspire x-cruiser  case.


----------



## fatlip180 (Nov 12, 2005)

Ok - something else - Having looked around on the forums and seeing some of the screenie peeps have posted, im now having doubts as to wether my card is in fact a x800gto.

here is the properties screen i have







[/URL][/IMG]

what do u think?  the box said x800gto on it


----------



## Dynamic (Nov 12, 2005)

That's normal, you're going to high of a frequencies with the core. I got mine @550 and memory @565. Good luck!

Note: In your System list, you should also put down your motherboard, since that's the most important.


----------



## Dynamic (Nov 12, 2005)

What do you mean you're not sure if it's a Connect3D GTO? Does it look like this:
http://www.monarchcomputer.com/Merc...Code=M&Product_Code=190533&Category_Code=NA_4


----------



## fatlip180 (Nov 12, 2005)

thats the one.  Thanks

Hey mate - at them speeds do you have any other cooling?

Sorry for the questions, im a complete noob when it comes to overclocking and stuff

Does anyone know where i might find a guide to flashing my bios for my gpu?


----------



## Dynamic (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, i have 6fans in my case. The one that really counts for me is the modded 120mm high speed fan that i mounted on the side of my case which pushes air right into CPU/RAM/CHIPSET. I also bought the Zalman VF700-cu and it's been working perfect with my GTO. IDLE/LOAD 30/55 at the most.

Here is the site for the mod dude...
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/127


----------



## fatlip180 (Nov 12, 2005)

Cheer mate, your a star, thanks for the help.

Im going to ave to invest in a fan for inside i think.  I have 2 on my case.

This is my case

http://aspireusa.net/product.php?pid=164

It has 2 fans on the case, its ok.  I have a different psu btw than on that link.

Can u recommend any places to buy extra fans?

thanx again


----------

